# what would u do?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

you have a concealed weapon...

2 thugs turned on you and ask for your wallet..

a. you give your wallet....

or

b. do you take your gun out


in above case, you can't tell if they have a weapon or not..
but he's saying he has a shotgun under his coat
and aimed at your belly...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get it on and shoot. I figure if hes got the shotgun I am a dead man anyway and if he don't I am in fear for my life.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

the reason i asked is..that's what happened to me when i was living in philadelphia..
2 guys walked in front of me as i was getting out of my car and heading to my apt..it was nighttime..they turned around and said "don't make me shoot you"..didn't hear them that well at first until i looked down and they seemed to have something under a coat....with a long barrel sticking out..
instinctintively i took out my wallet and they took it and ran off..
everything happened very fast..no time to think or be scared....

anyway...i didn't have any ccw or gun a the time but was just curious
..even if i did ..i don't know if i would choose to use it.....
are there times when it's better to just hand them the wallet rather than shoot the bastards, kill them and be charged or hounded by lawyers for the rest of your life??


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd give up the loot, then ask it they wanted my shoe's. If it went sour from there, i know what I'd have to do.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> a. you give your wallet....


I do have a handgun, but I'm not trained in handgun self-defense.

I'd take the training, take more training and if the situation arises; I'd be better prepared to blast the thugs.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Get it on and shoot. I figure if hes got the shotgun I am a dead man anyway and if he don't I am in fear for my life.


Gonna agree with Baldy. These days the BG's are more apt to still kill you so they don't leave a witness. Nobody values life any more.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

That is a shitty situation. Kind of thing you would have to play by ear.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd say you did good. Maybe by giving it to the BG with the gun and dropping it (diversion) you may have time to draw but over all it would be a very risky situation. If I didn't know for sure but it looked like they had a shotgun pointed at me I'd give 'em my wallet. I'm not that fast of a draw to beat a trigger finger.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Start coughing and when you go to cover your mouth (remember to be polite) and bend a little, pull your gun and blow the scumbags away! Don't let 'em live another day to rob (or hurt, kill, rape, etc.) another day. Anybody that will rob you will do anything they feel like. Just my $.02. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: My basic ******* theory is you are either on one side of the line or the other. Those scumbags on the other side of the line need to be locked up or eliminated.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Start coughing and when you go to cover your mouth (remember to be polite) and bend a little, pull your gun and blow the scumbags away! Don't let 'em live another day to rob (or hurt, kill, rape, etc.) another day. Anybody that will rob you will do anything they feel like. Just my $.02. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: My basic ******* theory is you are either on one side of the line or the other. Those scumbags on the other side of the line need to be locked up or eliminated.


Come on Charlie! Don't hold back man. I know you want to say something. Just say it. It'll make you feel better.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Come on Charlie! Don't hold back man. I know you want to say something. Just say it. It'll make you feel better.:mrgreen:


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Start coughing and when you go to cover your mouth (remember to be polite) and bend a little, pull your gun and blow the scumbags away! Don't let 'em live another day to rob (or hurt, kill, rape, etc.) another day. Anybody that will rob you will do anything they feel like. Just my $.02. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: My basic ******* theory is you are either on one side of the line or the other. Those scumbags on the other side of the line need to be locked up or eliminated.


I like it!!!!!


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I have seen some thigns that security experts recommend. 

First, they say to keep your cash in a money clip seperate from your wallet. In a situation like that, take out the money in the clip, make sure they see it, and then throw it hard in the opposite direction that you plan on running. 

Then you take off running in the opposite direction...FAST. Bob and weave if you think it helps, but the odds are on your side if you are a moving target. Most moving targets do not get hit often (always an exception).

Your average thug will go after the money, and leave you alone.

Of course, if they chase you, shoot them!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I gotta say, If someone is threatening my life with a gun, a shotgun at that, The last thing I'm going to do is turn my back on them!!!!! 

In the above mentioned case, with no more details then are given I'm likely to side step to the left (I'm right handed) while drawing my weapon, as soon as my gun is on target the trigger is getting pulled at least twice.......the perps reaction to two .45 slugs will determine what happens next.....


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

What else? Curl up in a ball, whimper, and wait for death.

:draw: 

"We continue to be exasperated by the view, apparently gaining momentum in certain circles, that armed robbery is OK as long as nobody gets hurt! The proper solution to armed robbery is a dead robber. It is the responsibility of the victim to turn the tables and demolish the robber. Street crime will cease only when the perpetrator becomes convinced that his operations will almost surely result in his death." Jeff Cooper, February 1992.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

My sister wants clarification, what would she do BEFORE or AFTER she pee'd her pants:numbchuck:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Frayser woman takes intruder's gun, kills him*

By Ruma Banerji Kumar
Contact 
October 10, 2006

A Frayser woman shot and killed an intruder who kicked in her apartment door and tried to rob her around midnight Sunday.

Tameca Drummer, a resident at Carriage House apartments at 1115 Frayser Blvd., told police the man, along with two others, forced their way into her home demanding money.

The people in her apartment, including her two children, were forced into the living room, while one of the intruders forced her into the bedroom looking for money, police spokesman Sgt. Vince Higgins said.

*When that man struck her on the head with his handgun, she wrestled the gun away from him and shot and killed him*, according to a police incident report.

Two other men involved in the attempted burglary fled in a teal green minivan. Police were still looking for them Monday.

The Fire Department members who arrived on the scene pronounced the intruder dead.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> the reason i asked is..that's what happened to me when i was living in philadelphia..
> 2 guys walked in front of me as i was getting out of my car and heading to my apt..it was nighttime..they turned around and said "don't make me shoot you"..didn't hear them that well at first until i looked down and they seemed to have something under a coat....with a long barrel sticking out..
> instinctintively i took out my wallet and they took it and ran off..
> everything happened very fast..no time to think or be scared....
> ...


I think you did the right thing. Even a gunslinger on the level of Doc Holliday isn't going to beat a shotgun pointed at you. Not likely, anyway. I don't advocate being a victim by any means, but you did the appropriate thing in the circumstances that were presented. We can armchair quarterback this situation ad infinitum, but each case presents different facts. Bill Jordan, Ed McGivern, Jerry Mikulek, Todd Jarrett, those guys MIGHT beat the drop.

I don't think any of us can possibly know until the situation arises. The best thing it seems is to prevent the situation arising at all, if possible. Failing that, you do what it takes to survive, I would think. Which is exactly what you did.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If I had seen the barrel, I would have pulled my gun. If not, wallet.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Spenser said:


> I think you did the right thing. Even a gunslinger on the level of Doc Holliday isn't going to beat a shotgun pointed at you. Not likely, anyway. I don't advocate being a victim by any means, but you did the appropriate thing in the circumstances that were presented. We can armchair quarterback this situation ad infinitum, but each case presents different facts. Bill Jordan, Ed McGivern, Jerry Mikulek, Todd Jarrett, those guys MIGHT beat the drop.
> 
> I don't think any of us can possibly know until the situation arises. The best thing it seems is to prevent the situation arising at all, if possible. Failing that, you do what it takes to survive, I would think. Which is exactly what you did.


Be aware of your surroundings is great advice. Sometimes easier than said but by making a habit of it will turn into a lifetime of it. After four years in the Air Force as a Security Policeman I still am doing things I was trained to do in 1979.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

When I first moved to Las Vegas in `99, a co-worker suggested I get an extra cheap wallet ( and leave it empty) and keep it in my pocket. But keep my real wallet, with my money, CCs and license, in a non traditional place. I got a velcro ankle holder for it.
Within the nine months I lived there, I had two of my fake wallets pick-pocketed.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

10mm Sonny said:


> When I first moved to Las Vegas in `99, a co-worker suggested I get an extra cheap wallet ( and leave it empty) and keep it in my pocket. But keep my real wallet, with my money, CCs and license, in a non traditional place. I got a velcro ankle holder for it.
> Within the nine months I lived there, I had two of my fake wallets pick-pocketed.


That's actually a decent idea. I usually don't keep my wallet in my purse. I had a bag stolen when I was in high school, I had no checks or CCs and only about $10 in cash in it. But things are different now, so I keep the wallet out of my purse.

I keep my gun out of my purse, too.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

that sounds like a good idea...
at least keep some cheap cash in the fake wallet..


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

10mm Sonny said:


> When I first moved to Las Vegas in `99, a co-worker suggested I get an extra cheap wallet ( and leave it empty) and keep it in my pocket. But keep my real wallet, with my money, CCs and license, in a non traditional place. I got a velcro ankle holder for it.
> Within the nine months I lived there, I had two of my fake wallets pick-pocketed.


r u still in las vegas?????

just moved here myself..


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Talking with people here at the PD, they pretty much all agree that, in that case, you hand over the wallet. I spoke with 5 officers and our crime analyst here and they all said that the odds are in your favor that they're going to just take your wallet and leave, and in a 2-on-1 scenario like that, you'd have to be able to draw and take down both assailants because that second guy could just as easily be armed.

Thankfully I've only had a gun pulled on me once, and that was a Federal Marshal who had been told I was harboring a fugitive in my hotel room. That was an interesting day...


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

10mm Sonny said:


> When I first moved to Las Vegas in `99, a co-worker suggested I get an extra cheap wallet ( and leave it empty) and keep it in my pocket.


Actually, I think you are supposed to put a little note inside the fake wallet...that says...

SORRY, the IRS was here first. :smt082


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

1. Give them your wallet.

2. Throw you wallet to their gun hand side. If they reach for it, that should pull their weapon off of you and give you a chance to either run like hell or draw your weapon.


----------



## tao (Feb 20, 2007)

I think you can never really tell till it is in your face....but as a concealed carry it is a good idea to think it over as much as you can before it happens...

and like in martial arts...practice practice practice..........

one gunslingers opinion
TAO


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I'm not trying to be macho or anything, but personally, if I'm approached by two thugs in the middle of the night and they say they're gonna shoot me if I don't do what they say and look to be packing - they've presented enough deadly threat to me to draw. Whether or not I'd shoot immediatly... I dunno.. I suppose it'd depend on if I actually saw their weapon, but by that time it could be too late.

And even without a gun, a pack of baddies can beat you to death... so if the situation has me feeling like my life is in immediate danger, I'm sure as hell gonna put up a fight. (And yes, I have been the victim of an attempted mugging by four men when I was younger, pre CCW, and I fought and ran. I shudder to think of what could've happened if I stayed and let them kick the bejezus outta me.)

It's ultimately a personal call though. Some abhor voilence so much that they'd rather submit and let themselves be killed than fight back - I know people of this opinion and I just don't get it. But if it's their life on the line, and it's their call, I guess.

My personal rule - As soon as someone makes the concious decision to infringe upon my rights to life and limb, they've chosen to forfeit theirs. Not the prettiest view I'll admit, but it keeps it simple in my head.


----------

